# The Official 11/24-25 Storm DiscussionThread



## Greg (Nov 17, 2008)

The local mets are hinting at a big storm next Sunday/Monday. A million years away, but it will be fun to speculate...


----------



## skiing is life (Nov 17, 2008)

i hope there is one. I was hoping the storm in october would be the follow up to alot more. So far not too good. i like the idea of a november powder day.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 17, 2008)

I was surprised to hear that on the news this AM. This is going to be interesting for sure. I'm curious about the timing as we'll be skiing on Sunday.


----------



## The Sneak (Nov 17, 2008)

Nice, bring it on. I just scored Blizzak LM 25s for the Mazda3.


----------



## BigJay (Nov 17, 2008)

The Sneak said:


> Nice, bring it on. I just scored Blizzak LM 25s for the Mazda3.



I just got Toyo Garit KX... wonder if they'll last more then 4 years like the Garit HT i had before on the other Mazda3... But yeah, ready for a snowstorm! It was coming down hard yesterday at Jay... Wonder if we'll get hit hard next weekend!


----------



## pepperdawg (Nov 17, 2008)

hee hee - I have nov25/nov26th off......


----------



## drjeff (Nov 17, 2008)

Shhhhhhhhhh!  We don't want to jinx it


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 17, 2008)

If it snows more than 2 feet at Stowe I'll go up there Thanksgiving weekend..and gouge the skeet out of my Skeeze..lol..I want it to snow down here in PA as well..If it dumps alot..I don't have to install tombstones and then I can sit in the office and post on here..


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 17, 2008)

This would be really really nice, especially since I have the 23 through the 27 off!


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 17, 2008)

End of November last year was off the freaking hook. Would love to have a repeat. I got five days off from work next week and nothing better to do but ski....


----------



## amf (Nov 17, 2008)

Why wait til then?  Head south... WVA is getting hammered.  6" on the ground at 2000' as of 7 pm Monday, 10" predicted at the lower elevations and more than a foot on high in Canaan Valley by Tuesday am, with more thru the week.  Course, you;ll have to earn your turns...


----------



## Glenn (Nov 18, 2008)

I watched the local weather this AM...no mention of the storm. Sunday is now going to be sunny? Well, at least here in CT. Who knows; it's only Tuesday.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 18, 2008)

All going to depend on how much(if at all) the Jet Stream retrogresses back towards the East Coast.  Kind of a catch 22 though.  Right now with the Jet Stream soon be be a few hundred miles off the East Coast, it keeps the storms away  but allows for the cold air to remain   If the Jet Strem pulls back(or migrates North in the East Coast dip a bit) it will allow for the storms to track into a more favorable location for hitting New England   BUT it will also open the door for warmer air to enter into the mix too 

Personally, I think that a maintenance of the cold air across the region for a while with continued snowmaking is a better option right now than a 1 hit storm with a likely warm up soon after.


----------



## JD (Nov 18, 2008)

drjeff said:


> All going to depend on how much(if at all) the Jet Stream retrogresses back towards the East Coast.  Kind of a catch 22 though.  Right now with the Jet Stream soon be be a few hundred miles off the East Coast, it keeps the storms away  but allows for the cold air to remain   If the Jet Strem pulls back(or migrates North in the East Coast dip a bit) it will allow for the storms to track into a more favorable location for hitting New England   BUT it will also open the door for warmer air to enter into the mix too
> 
> Personally, I think that a maintenance of the cold air across the region for a while with continued snowmaking is a better option right now than a 1 hit storm with a likely warm up soon after.



F that.  I'll take the dump followed by some creeking.


----------



## KingM (Nov 18, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Personally, I think that a maintenance of the cold air across the region for a while with continued snowmaking is a better option right now than a 1 hit storm with a likely warm up soon after.



If the cold is there, the storms will eventually pass through anyway. It's like last year, where we didn't really get a huge storm, but conditions were always great because anything that came through came as snow. In 06/07, we had some monsters, but we also had some ugly warm-ups with rain.


----------



## Justin10 (Nov 20, 2008)

The National Weather Service is bumping up the forecasts for Monday/Tuesday through VT and NH.  The models are showing a pretty decent storm forming as well.  We're just gonna have to figure out a way to keep that magical 0c like a little farther south....


----------



## billski (Nov 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> If it snows more than 2 feet at Stowe I'll go up there Thanksgiving weekend..and gouge the skeet out of my Skeeze..lol..I want it to snow down here in PA as well..If it dumps alot..I don't have to install tombstones and then I can sit in the office and post on here..



If it snows more than two feet ANYWHERE in the northeast I'm there, and I'm not coming back till its all tracked out!  
I'd be thrilled with 12" now....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 20, 2008)

billski said:


> If it snows more than two feet ANYWHERE in the northeast I'm there, and I'm not coming back till its all tracked out!
> I'd be thrilled with 12" now....



12 inches is sometimes better than 24 inches..because the mellower pitches are skiable as well...I skied Nipple deep snow in Montana..and while fun..it's hard to see(Whiteroom) and you get stuck on anything less than steep


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 21, 2008)

The Forums on ACCUWEATHER has 74pages regarding this storm


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 21, 2008)

and i hope this guy is right...." I  continue to maintain that winter is early, and that it will be wetter with heavy precipitation of snow, gusty, cold northwestern winds, blizzards, numerous Alberta clippers, along with southern storms sweeping north and deep low pressure systems dumping large amounts of snow and ice on trees, weighing them down and causing electrical outages. People in Quebec, and New England should be prepared for what is coming by November 30-December 1,2,3, and the after-effects of this storm"


----------



## drjeff (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm kind of thinking this one(if at all) will amount to little more than a barely cover up the unraked leaves event where some snow falls   The set up that is keeping us in this GREAT cold air is VERY, VERY strong and DRY, to the point where some decent storms rolling into British Columbia recently have been basically getting squeezed of all their moitsure by the time they get to basically the Mississippi River.  

The models show that the HUGE dip in the East part of the Jetstream that current is in place wants to try and flatten out next week, which should help the Northeast for storm track favorability.  But, my hunch is that it's going to take a sizeable low pressure system as this change is happening to be able to produce anything of significance given that it will be moisture starved when it gets to the EAST Coast and it doesn't seem like there will be much, if any blocking system to keep the low in a favorable position to rack up some decent accumulation 

What wouldn't suprise me is that if this talked about low before Thanksgiving is the catalyst to get the storm track that we need for a major East Coast event, once that happens, there has been/appears that there will be a decent supply of low pressure systems that should be heading for the Northern US West Coast/Southern Canadian West Coast that could become beneficial for East Coast snow accumulation.

Just remember though,  what mother nature does and what weather forcasting models THINK she'll do are often very, very different


----------



## billski (Nov 21, 2008)

*Inflammatory Remarks*



SKIQUATTRO said:


> The Forums on ACCUWEATHER has 74pages regarding this storm



That's an interesting discussion.  Seems they can't agree either.  But it's fun and I like some of the assertions posted, even if they could turn out to be fiction, it's always better to hope.  So I'll call mine the "wishcast"

"According to my astrometeorological calculations on climate conditions, the fall season will arrive earlier than normal and will lead to an earlier than expected winter. This winter will last from mid-November 2008 into May 2008"  
:-DI love inflammatory remarks like this

"I am forecasting a long winter for this reason, as I see spring 2009 arriving latter than usual, with a delay in climate and spring weather until early June for many regions of North America."  
:-DOooooh, I love it. Skiing through May!8)


"Expect a stonger-than-normal northern jet stream this winter bringing about northwestern winds anf Alberta clipper systems into the Great Lakes, and upstate New York and New England"
:-DDid someone say SNOW?8)

By *March 6, 2009*, a six-week Venus retrograde (Mar. 6 to April 17) will delay the onset of proper spring climate
:-DOh Man, Venus is my mistress 


"Think and act about 4-5 weeks ahead of what one would normally do to prepare for fall and especially winter this year."
:-DDamn, I need new snow tires!8)


----------



## billski (Nov 21, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I'm kind of thinking this one(if at all) will amount to little more than a barely cover up the unraked leaves event where some snow falls   The set up that is keeping us in this GREAT cold air is VERY, VERY strong and DRY, to the point where some decent storms rolling into British Columbia recently have been basically getting squeezed of all their moitsure by the time they get to basically the Mississippi River.



So the bottom line is, "it's gonna be cold and stay that way for a while"  that's all we know.

With that, the snowmakers are doing the right thing.


----------



## The Sneak (Nov 21, 2008)

I can't deal with 95% of the posts on the accuweather forums because they are all like this:

BASED ON THE (insert lone outlier model showing remote chance of significant snowfall for the wishcaster's area) LATEST INFO I AM FORECASTING A LEVEL 5 KILLSTORM FOR EBF COUNTY.

And then next day RAIN AGAIN OH NOES GOD HATES US!!!1


----------



## billski (Nov 21, 2008)

The Sneak said:


> I can't deal with 95% of the posts on the accuweather forums because they are all like this:
> 
> BASED ON THE (insert lone outlier model showing remote chance of significant snowfall for the wishcaster's area) LATEST INFO I AM FORECASTING A LEVEL 5 KILLSTORM FOR EBF COUNTY.
> 
> And then next day RAIN AGAIN OH NOES GOD HATES US!!!1



It's not about ACCURACY it's about RATINGS! :smash:

I look for the forecast that suits my desires.  Then I build a pyre to Ullr and pray.  That's as scientific as it gets for me!


----------



## nelsapbm (Nov 21, 2008)

The local guys up here in Burlington (WCAX) are not saying much other than look for snow mixing with rain and sleet in the "warmer areas" (I'm guessing the Champlain Valley) on Monday and Tuesday. We're still a few days out so I'm sure the forecast will change 10 times before then.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 21, 2008)

Sweet. I'm going to pull the snow blower out of the shed this weekend.


----------



## JPTracker (Nov 22, 2008)

Jay Peaks Forecast:



> November 21st, 2008
> 
> Light to occasional moderate upslope snows Saturday and more to come much of next week…
> 
> ...



It's time to head up there right after Thanksgiving.


----------



## skiing is life (Nov 22, 2008)

im not too exited about this clipper. Where i am im just supposed to get a mix of rain and snow then showers which switch back to snow and then switches over to ice. accodring to the accuweather hourly forcast. very messyuke:


----------



## Glenn (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm trying to figure this one out. Looks like rain in CT, BLAH! But I'm trying to figure out what it's going to do in the Mt. Snow area. They have a flood watch...but the text forecast on NWS doesn't call for much rain?


----------



## billski (Nov 24, 2008)

Western NY looks sweet


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 24, 2008)

Was looking good for VT, now not so good according to the *Eye on the Sky*.  Mix of rain, sleet, snow and warming temps.  Repeat on Saturday


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 24, 2008)

Stupid Jet Stream!  :flame: :uzi: :flame:  :angry: 

http://www.accuweather.com/maps-surface.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&type=jet&fday=tom


----------



## Vortex (Nov 24, 2008)

This one can't make up its mind. better news this time
http://weather.weatherbug.com/ME/Newry-weather/local-forecast/7-day-forecast.html?zcode=z6286

http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig...W+Newry+ME&product1=Hazardous+Weather+Outlook


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 24, 2008)

Anybody getting any precip???  It looks like lots of rain down here..combined with frozen ground will make for a mess..and I'm helping to set tombstones tomorrow..ahhh


----------



## Euler (Nov 24, 2008)

*Maybe some So VT Snow???*

NOAA/NWS has issued a "Winter Weather Advisory" for Southern VT, including Mt. Snow:



> 459 PM EST MON NOV 24 2008
> 
> ...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 11 PM THIS EVENING TO
> MIDNIGHT EST TUESDAY NIGHT...
> ...



I'll be hoping for more snow than rain from this one, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## SnowRider (Nov 24, 2008)

Just when you thought the cold was here to stay for winter...

You remembered you live in New England.... :roll:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 24, 2008)

SnowRider said:


> Just when you thought the cold was here to stay for winter...
> 
> You remembered you live in New England.... :roll:



Yeah but at least it's staying semi cool


----------



## Euler (Nov 24, 2008)

SnowRider said:


> Just when you thought the cold was here to stay for winter...
> 
> You remembered you live in New England.... :roll:



In So VT we never expect the cold to truly stay for the winter.  This place gets more "wintry mix" than you can imagine.  Our school cancellations are more often from freezing rain than from large snow accumulations.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 24, 2008)

SnowRider said:


> Just when you thought the cold was here to stay for winter...
> 
> You remembered you live in New England.... :roll:



It's November, and it is still going to be a net gain.  So yeah, quit your bitchin'.


----------



## dmc (Nov 24, 2008)

Snowfall amounts of 6 to 12 inches are projected for the eastern
catskills by the time the precipitation tapers off late tuesday
night. The highest snowfall totals are expected to occur at
elevations above 2000 feet.


----------



## JD (Nov 24, 2008)

'skills getting some lovin' this year!
Keep an eye on the lake effect machine firing up behind this thing.  Could be another mystery foot by thrusday/friday.....


----------



## Greg (Nov 24, 2008)

dmc said:


> Snowfall amounts of 6 to 12 inches are projected for the eastern
> catskills by the time the precipitation tapers off late tuesday
> night. The highest snowfall totals are expected to occur at
> elevations above 2000 feet.



Holy crap. I should find a way to get sick...


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 24, 2008)

Good for the Catskills.  Didn't they get jipped a bit last year when everyone else up North was having a great season


----------



## Euler (Nov 24, 2008)

It's snowing pretty good now in So VT


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 24, 2008)

For the Sunday River area, looking like 4-8 Tuesday, with another 1-3 Tuesday night according to NOAA.  Slight chance of rain Thanksgiving.  Loon area maybe 1 - 3 by Tuesday night.  

No snow here yet


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 24, 2008)

dmc said:


> Snowfall amounts of 6 to 12 inches are projected for the eastern
> catskills by the time the precipitation tapers off late tuesday
> night. The highest snowfall totals are expected to occur at
> elevations above 2000 feet.



Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin10 (Nov 24, 2008)

Snow just started in Plymouth a short while ago.  Already a dusting down and still comming down at a decent rate.....keep it comming!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tcharron (Nov 24, 2008)

Was dumping (ok, a slight exageration)...

Got about a half an inch in southern NH as of right now.


----------



## hardline (Nov 25, 2008)

shit maybe i should of just stayed up at hunter tonight.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 25, 2008)

I would estimate at least 3" here in Ashland this morning so far, more than I had expected to say the least!!! Glad I got my snows put on yesterday, lol. Starting to change over into the wintery mix territory.


----------



## Euler (Nov 25, 2008)

Looks like we got between 1 and 2 inches so far.  It's nice to see the blanket of white.  It's changed to rain this morning in SoVT. NWS/NOAA predicts the temps will fall throughout the day and it'll change back over to a bit more snow before winding down this afternoon.


----------



## Greg (Nov 25, 2008)

Looks like hunter held onto mostly snow out of this at least according to the Intellicast radar:


----------



## Glenn (Nov 25, 2008)

Euler said:


> Looks like we got between 1 and 2 inches so far.  It's nice to see the blanket of white.  It's changed to rain this morning in SoVT. NWS/NOAA predicts the temps will fall throughout the day and it'll change back over to a bit more snow before winding down this afternoon.



Thanks for the update! It's hard to tell what's going on by the webcams at Mt. Snow. I'd wager they got a few inches of snow and like you said...it's changed over now. But NWS says rain for a bit, then changing back to snow later. 



> Rain before 10am, then rain and snow showers between 10am and 3pm, then snow showers after 3pm



Certainly not as bad as the washout we're getting here in CT...it's been raining since about 10:30 last night BLAH!


----------



## drjeff (Nov 25, 2008)

Glenn said:


> Thanks for the update! It's hard to tell what's going on by the webcams at Mt. Snow. I'd wager they got a few inches of snow and like you said...it's changed over now. But NWS says rain for a bit, then changing back to snow later.
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly not as bad as the washout we're getting here in CT...it's been raining since about 10:30 last night BLAH!




Yup, Luke said in this AM's report 3" of wet snow at the base, 5" or so up top per the groomers, but in a breath of honesty, he said that it will rain there for a while today before changing back to snow and then cold and fan guns again 

CT rain sucks this AM.  Seemed to not be raining too hard as I was driving, but then the second I'd park the car to bring my son into daycare and then later head walk into the office, it was like a coming down in buckets   Thank God for Gore Tex XCR this AM!


----------



## WJenness (Nov 25, 2008)

Pouring here (Woburn, MA) as well.

Looks like it's still snowing at SR: http://www.instacam.com/showcam.asp?id=NWRYS&size=L

NWS was predicting a changeover about 1300.

wxdog on the SR forum said that the summits should see 6" before the changeover.

-w


----------



## frozencorn (Nov 25, 2008)

Wildcat looks to be getting around 3-5 inches....though that radar doesn't look good for the rain not coming in afterward. 

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...YX&textField1=44.1442&textField2=-71.1814&e=1


----------



## awf170 (Nov 25, 2008)

frozencorn said:


> Wildcat looks to be getting around 3-5 inches....though that radar doesn't look good for the rain not coming in afterward.
> 
> http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...YX&textField1=44.1442&textField2=-71.1814&e=1



You should probably put the point where Wildcat actually is instead of the valley, and you will happily surprised.

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...1640625&site=gyx&smap=1&marine=0&unit=0&lg=en

3-5 Today
4-8 Tonight
1-2 Tomorrow

So yeah, that's 8-15.


----------



## midd (Nov 25, 2008)

Attitash reporting 7 inches so far, and it seems to be still coming down as the white stuff

http://attitash.com/live_cam.html


----------



## frozencorn (Nov 25, 2008)

awf170 said:


> You should probably put the point where Wildcat actually is instead of the valley, and you will happily surprised.
> 
> http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...1640625&site=gyx&smap=1&marine=0&unit=0&lg=en
> 
> ...



Surprised and happy both.


----------



## Ski Diva (Nov 25, 2008)

We got about 4 inches of heavy wet stuff, but it's been raining pretty steadily since before dawn. Yuk.

(Reporting live from Plymouth, VT)


----------



## roark (Nov 25, 2008)

Kmart is reporting 8". Webcam still looks like all snow as of 9:50.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 25, 2008)

SR reporting almost 8" at the Jordan hotel.
Webcam still shows snow at South Ridge as of 9:50: 






-w


----------



## roark (Nov 25, 2008)

Kmart now claiming 12". Still looks like snow on the cam.


----------



## JD (Nov 25, 2008)

In Northfield, just souh of montpelier, we had 6 inches this morning, canged to rain and compressed down to 4 inches, turning back right now with big fat flakes.....I'm sure it's snowing at MRG/Bush and north at elevation.  Some great natural snow skiing tomorrow I imagine....Might even get some XC skiing in at the Norwich hill this afternoon!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 25, 2008)

Here in Lincoln, NH it is raining pretty hard right now.  Blahhhhh


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 25, 2008)

Johnskiismore said:


> Here in Lincoln, NH it is raining pretty hard right now.  Blahhhhh



Do imagine it is also at Waterville even though it's higher up in elevation?  I hope they primarily get snow as that's my planned destination for Saturday


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 25, 2008)

Just spoke to someone in Campton, NH and they reported four inches!  I will assume that higher elevations in the area are getting primarily snow.  Even though it is raining, every once in a while big heavy wet flakes coat everything.... then gets rained out


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 25, 2008)

Cars coming off the Kanc have a pretty good amount of snow on them!


----------



## Glenn (Nov 25, 2008)

I keep checking the webcams at Mt. Snow. It looks like rain...but hard to tell. I keep looking at the snow on the garbage can that you can see from the base can. If it still has snow on it, I figure the snowmelt isn't that bad....


----------



## WJenness (Nov 25, 2008)

SR still reporting 8, and the webcam still appears to be snow as of 1320...

-w


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 25, 2008)

The clouds have lifted a bit, and it looks like South Peak picked an inch or two at the summit.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 25, 2008)

just got this email from Killington:

*A foot of new snow in the past 24 hours and we're experiencing our first Powder Day of the season!*


----------



## skiing is life (Nov 25, 2008)

all the snow i made this week melted. All thats left is a sorry looking pile of wet half frozen slush :sad: im starting back up tonight again though so hopefully i can get some full coverage again by wednesday.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 25, 2008)

SR now reporting Fog (via weatherbug who runs their webcam) as primary weather condition... webcam looks like no precipitation... but it's probably raining.

-w


----------



## WJenness (Nov 25, 2008)

Pretty good image that illustrates fog as a snow eater:





Look at the top of the trees by the fog line, the snow just disappears when the fog starts... crazy.

Edit: Looks like they're attaching the grips to the chairs now too.

-w


----------



## BigJay (Nov 25, 2008)

Saw postd somewhere else that Jay and Stowe are all snow as of 1400... Keep you fingers crossed...  but that new damp snow will mix in great with the 18-20in of fluff on the ground... Should help build a stronger base... and if they get the 1,5ft of snow, we'll be touring and riding good stuff this weekend!


----------



## JD (Nov 25, 2008)

Base was super consolidated at Stowe.  Net loss in depth from saturday thru today, but we are primed for the whole mtn to open up with another lake affect episode.


----------



## Euler (Nov 25, 2008)

Glenn said:


> I keep checking the webcams at Mt. Snow. It looks like rain...but hard to tell. I keep looking at the snow on the garbage can that you can see from the base can. If it still has snow on it, I figure the snowmelt isn't that bad....



Yeah, it rained throughout the day Tuesday, never turned back to snow as we had hoped.  As you say, though, there is still a coating of natural from the storm over everything, so maybe that means it's a net gain all in all?

The bummer of it is that they'll groom out Chute so they wont go into T-Day weekend with a frozen,icy bumpfield on one of the trails.


----------



## takeahike46er (Nov 25, 2008)

Gore is reporting 11" of snow and it looks like they avoided the rain..

Whiteface picked up 6" of dense snow---  no rain.  Pic from WF.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 25, 2008)

Euler said:


> Yeah, it rained throughout the day Tuesday, never turned back to snow as we had hoped.  As you say, though, there is still a coating of natural from the storm over everything, so maybe that means it's a net gain all in all?
> 
> The bummer of it is that they'll groom out Chute so they wont go into T-Day weekend with a frozen,icy bumpfield on one of the trails.



That's a bummer! But it looks like there's still some "fresh" allbeit soggy I'm sure, snow at the base of Snow. From what I can make out in the webcam...looks like snowmobile tracks in a few inches of new snow. 

As long as a lot didn't vanish..I'll be happy.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 25, 2008)

Glenn said:


> That's a bummer! But it looks like there's still some "fresh" allbeit soggy I'm sure, snow at the base of Snow. From what I can make out in the webcam...looks like snowmobile tracks in a few inches of new snow.
> 
> As long as a lot didn't vanish..I'll be happy.




Just bring in another big push of cold Canadian air like last week and between what fell today that will set up as primo base snow and the various lake effect remnents that show up at Mount Snow in weather patterns like that, and we'll have lots of the mountain open real soon!


----------



## Glenn (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm glad they were making snow on the other trails this weekend. In fact, if you look at that shot they took from the plane over the weekend, you can really see the snow making effort.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 26, 2008)

Looks like Sugarloaf wins this round...



> Daily Update:
> 
> 9:38
> 
> Last week we said that this season would kick into gear quickly... we never thought it would be THIS quick. I just came down Haymaker from the top of the SuperQuad and it was unbelievable. We have over 2 feet of snow in some places. The park is completely covered and, even at the bottom of the mountain, we have at least 14 inches.



Everything I can find says that it stayed all snow there...

-w


----------



## JD (Nov 26, 2008)

$


----------



## JD (Nov 27, 2008)

Direction of the lake affect looks to favor lamoille county....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 27, 2008)

JD said:


> Direction of the lake affect looks to favor lamoille county....



FKNA!!!!!  I'll be up there in 2 days..


----------



## JD (Nov 28, 2008)

3 inches new at the stake  since tuesday...2-4 forcast today and tonight, hopefully more on the hill....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 28, 2008)

JD said:


> 3 inches new at the stake  since tuesday...2-4 forcast today and tonight, hopefully more on the hill....



Snowing now at Stowe...


----------

